# I hope everyone's alright....



## fooswinger (May 24, 2008)

Well this happened to me at griggs about 2 months ago...Little blue nissan truck and we decided to go fishing afterwards.

My buddy sent me this from alum creek tonight.

I hope everyone's alright...Looks like they didn't unhook the boat.








[/IMG]


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Thats way i dont go to alum .


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

I've witnessed this at Alum before too! You'd be surprised how common this is...


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

you are totally right.... Alum is a "MADHOUSE".... THERE ARE TOO MANY WANABEE BOATERS WITH NO CLUE HOW TO LOAD/UNLOAD, DRIVE, AND MOST IMPORTANTLY.... HAVE NO COMMON COURTESY ON THE LAKE.... THAT GOES FOR THE JET SKI BIKER CLUBERS AS WELL. BY THE WAY... JET SKIERS (WHAT WAKE ARE YOU GONNA JUMP WHEN IM TROLLING AT 1.6 MPH JERKS) NEXT TIME YOU MIGHT BE WEARING A DEEP DIVING PLUG FOR A LIFE JACKET!!!!:


----------



## cornfedboy3 (Aug 29, 2006)

I did this out in Portland, Oregon ten years ago this week. Mine was brake cable snapping and so my Blazer was totaled. It is still a nightmare for me since my boat burned up 10 days later in a fire. This was the beginning and ending of a vacation, I was bummed. I feel bad for the guy!!


----------



## fooswinger (May 24, 2008)

http://www.abc6onyourside.com/shared/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wsyx_vid_5061.shtml


another accident sat night....be careful folks!!!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Get a 4wheel and u don't gotta worry.


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

meisterdog said:


> you are totally right.... Alum is a "MADHOUSE".... THERE ARE TOO MANY WANABEE BOATERS WITH NO CLUE HOW TO LOAD/UNLOAD, DRIVE, AND MOST IMPORTANTLY.... HAVE NO COMMON COURTESY ON THE LAKE.... THAT GOES FOR THE JET SKI BIKER CLUBERS AS WELL. BY THE WAY... JET SKIERS (WHAT WAKE ARE YOU GONNA JUMP WHEN IM TROLLING AT 1.6 MPH JERKS) NEXT TIME YOU MIGHT BE WEARING A DEEP DIVING PLUG FOR A LIFE JACKET!!!!:


1st off the lake is for public use.. that means boating and fishing. U dont own the lake and if you dont like the guys on jet skis flyin by then find another place to fish. there are plenty of lakes in the state that have no motors or a 10hp limit. wont find the jet skis in there. I dont need any wake to get my ski outta water and if i end up wearin a plug for a life jacket u an i will have issues that will be dealt with on shore


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

wow take a chill pill dude!! just tell me what color your ski is so i know when i throw my lures out behind the boat? ha ha ha ha ha ha 
Was that a picture of your boat behind the van and that is why you are so bitter. get a life man and take your threats somewhere else. lol
and your really trying to tell me that it is ok for jet skis to come within 15 feet of me trolling to try to jump a wake that i am not creating, you really are a fool. there is absolutly no way that a jet ski should come that close to anything because they cannot stop in time and have little control at all.
public lake right: however. public for decent, sharing, caring, boaters that show common courtesy to each other all over the lake. so show some courtesy yourself and stay away from boaters on your jet ski. lol lol lol


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I pulled a guy out about 8 years ago when his brake cable broke, he let it sit for the day while he boated never seen him again. As for the jet skies i only have a problem with them when i am beatin the bank bass fishin the skidiot goes between me and the bank iam 20 yards off of. I couldnt get the crankbait in quick enough to snag the a hole.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

A friend of mine once had a dock space next to a boat ramp on lake champlain in vermont. It was amazing the things he saw. 

He saw one guy come down with a brand new 25' boat. Not knowing the difference between rollers and carpet ramps he unhooked his boat way above the water. The boat slid off the trailer onto the ramp crushing the bottom and they had to use a lift to place it on a trailer. another guy someone didn't place the boat on the trailer correctly and actually flipped the boat upside down into the water as he started to pull it up. talk about not being centered on the trailer, I still cannot picture that one...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Modern braided line will make some mighty nice cuts if you get tangled up by being stupid running too close behind a boat that is trolling. Common sense and common courtesy should be used while in public places as well as private, and you should always honor a decent amount of personal space for other boaters and fishermen.



Smokin Joker said:


> 1st off the lake is for public use.. that means boating and fishing. U dont own the lake and if you dont like the guys on jet skis flyin by then find another place to fish. there are plenty of lakes in the state that have no motors or a 10hp limit. wont find the jet skis in there. I dont need any wake to get my ski outta water and if i end up wearin a plug for a life jacket u an i will have issues that will be dealt with on shore


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

thanks guys for helping defend my side of the story. i think everyone knows what things are really like at alum. and thanks for the tip on braided line. might have to rig one up for the idiot that back talked me ha ha ha. love it. i went to buckeye one time and two drunk idiots hooked the boat and pulled it all in the water. 6 saugeyes floating along with multiple beer cans. divers had to hook it and pull it out. lol also three days ago at hoover i had to wait literally 25 minutes for two drunks azzes to get thier 12 footer out at 11:30. what a joke. i had to get out and hook the boat up because his son was afraid to get in the water to do it himself. joke. dad was WASTED AND ALMOST FELL OFF THE DOCK. kept saying sons gotta learn sometime in that drunken mumbling talk. seriously a big time joke!%!%!%


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Thats going to be me on Wednesday maybe  Getting my first boat and can't wait to get 'er wet! Not a complete moron though so I'll hold off on the small craft advisories ;P Again, alot of it just comes down to common sense and common courtesy. Although these brake line stories are making me nervous! My rig isn't going to be real heavy at all so.. Can you even tell if your brake line is ready to snap or is more of just oversized loads? Is that something they look at on a brake inspection?

Yeah we got a little too close IMHO to a guy wednesday night on Alum while in my dads canoe. A little harder to see, he wasn't lighted real well but even within like 60-70 feet I felt like we were encroaching on his space. He was trolling and ended up whizzing past us but yeah sorry if that was any of you!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Meisterdog - It wasn't a suggestion, but rather a warning to others...I wouldn't want anyone intentionally hurt, but for some, stupid is as stupid does.... I wouldn't want to get a huge (or small!) treble hook lodged in my arm, but I also wouldn't want a HUGE gash from a 30 pound braid that is wrapped around an appendage. Neither would be fun...


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If you want some great free entertainment go to any boat launch and set up you lawn chair and watch people try to launch and retrieve boats. You'll see evrything happen you can imagine.
Once while fishing on the 4th of July at West Branch we were coming in around noon to go home and avoid the crowds when we saw people standing on one of the docks at the east ramp staring down into the water. As we got closer we saw a car hood sticking up out of the water next to the dock.
Somehow these guys had backed all the way down the ramp and into the water. The boat trailer was jacknifed under the dock and into the next launching lane. After awhile a tow truck came and pulled it all out and when one of the guys opend the driver's side car door empty beer cans came flowing out like niagara falls. That explained it all.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

So, imagine the stories that the tow truck guys have...


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I've had similar experinces with jet skis. If you've spent any amount of time on the lake, it will happen. I was pulling younger kids behind the boat and the 'skis were jumping my wake close to the tube. After a couple of attempts at waving them off, (my fear was that if one of the kids came off the tube, they'd get run over) I simply held up the mic of my marine radio. Once they figured out I could easily call a ranger, it was over. Another reason to have one on your boat  It sure beats getting all upset and being as silly as the person on the 'ski


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

I have over 25 yrs plus of boating experience in both Ocean and in land lakes and I will tell you Alum creek in holiday weekends and summer weekends is a dangerous place to be!! I have never seen so many people that don't have a clue in how and what to do in launching a boat and navegating thru a busy lake. I have seen jetskis flying in and out of coves and coming so close of fishing boats....I alll my time here in Central Ohio I stay the hell away from Alum on summer weekends and holidays to do the lack of common sense people in the water playing chickens with the boats...That make Alum creek a very un safe place to boat and is not the lake is the idiots that don't have a clue how to manage boating and safety issues related with boating...


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

The users name says a lot about what we're
dealing with...:-( Alum IS open to the public, you are right about that, however, being responsible AND consideration toward others that use the lake for fishing, kayaking, pleasure boating, or swimming should be everyone priority.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

I actually had a jet skier purposely spray me with his jet while I was anchored up crappie fishing. He's is very fortunate that I hadn't taken up musky fishing yet. I was at Alum today until 1:30, and it is amazing how oblivious some people are.


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

was out on the lake today and there was a SUV broke down on the ramp.... trailer was submerged completely where u could barely see it and the back tires were in the water... alum creek tow truck showed up and they put some gas in and and then pulled the whole rig up the ramp without the boat.... anyone know what happened hopefully pics to come.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I wish the state would come up with a designated area of the lakes for the water maggots. They make swimmers stay in a specific area, so why not?


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

Pancho said:


> I have over 25 yrs plus of boating experience in both Ocean and in land lakes and I will tell you Alum creek in holiday weekends and summer weekends is a dangerous place to be!!


While my 25 years of boating experience is limited to inland waters, I'm pretty confident in saying most public lakes w/o a horse power limit are pretty dangerous places to be on holiday weekends during the daytime.


----------



## BigRed (Jun 19, 2008)

Couple weeks back, I was slow trolling with my partner. We had four line, total, running behind the boat. We "short troll" so the longest lure was 50 feet behind our boat. So we're running slow, four poles up in the holders, four lines trailing behind ... and a pontoon with about 30 grandkids and a 12 adults goes cruising right behind us. The boat had come from such an odd angle that I didn't even see it until I heard the drag's start screaming. Well, he caught three of our four line. We quickly cut two. I had some old 30lb braid on the other one. So I just sat and watched him troll away with my line until he cleaded the spool. I'm guessing that took a bit of work to clean off the prop shaft. 

There is a moral here ... no matter what watercraft you drive ... keep a respectful distance.

On CC, we were trolling for muskie. Big, ugly lures with nasty hooks. We had them back about 100 yards. Two lines this time, but both were braided, one 60lb & the other 80lb. Some guy towing his two cute kids on a round tube cuts right behind us and yes, his kids spill. I can't explain the helpless fear I had as I pulled life-changing monster hooked lures under two small kids. I was still shaking 20 minutes after we passed and pulled in our lures.

Doesn't matter who did what or why ... dumb behavior on the water is far too common.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

CoachG said:


> While my 25 years of boating experience is limited to inland waters, I'm pretty confident in saying most public lakes w/o a horse power limit are pretty dangerous places to be on holiday weekends during the daytime.


alum is easily the worst ive seen in my 20 years of boating experience. nothing ive seen is even in the same vicinity as far as morons and idiots being in the same place at the same time.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> alum is easily the worst ive seen in my 20 years of boating experience. nothing ive seen is even in the same vicinity as far as morons and idiots being in the same place at the same time.


I picked Saturday to put my new boat(gheenoe) in for the first time! Ramp was super busy but looked like everyone was pretty efficient putting in and getting off although it still took me about 45min in line and to put in. What a beautiful day on the lake. And I didn't sink it after floating around about 12 hrs... Was a good day!
:hypnotized:


----------



## Fishermon5 (Apr 24, 2009)

I found it weird when I moved to Ohio that individuals with a drivers licience over the age of 16 had to pass boaters safety to rent a boat regardless of age (at least at the marina on Alum - not sure if it is state law). After reading this thread, I cannot believe I ever thought it weird and wonder with all the boat traffic if there is ever any enforcement on the lake (where I come from some lakes have wardens specifically assigned to certain lakes/chains with very high boat traffic). It sounds tickets could at least support someone seasonally or on a part time basis.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

last saturday night on alum at midnight there was a dude doing circles at 30mph horsing around. notified some officials, but they said they rarely have any partols out after dark. common sense goes a long way, but unfortunately, people are going to get hurt because of idiots that are probably under an influence.


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

These stories always scare the bejeezus out of me. We just bought a boat last month, but the BF has been fishing all his life. I've really only fished for the last year. I read as much as I can to try to educate myself and wow! It's amazing what can happen on a lake. 

I'm always baffled by how close other boaters (usually recreational) and jet skis come to our boat while we are drifting, trolling or even anchored. We normally fish inland lakes such as Mosquito, Pymatuning and recently Berlin, but the last couple of weekends we have been perching on Erie. Even on that huge lake it's amazing the number of boats that fly right past us. There's no one around and we drifting and this big azz boat has to come within about 30 feet of us. Maybe that's not too close to others, but then we're hit with the wake and I just don't understand why. I don't get upset by it. Why let ignorance or rudeness ruin a beautiful day on the lake, but it's nice to know that I'm not the only one to feel this way.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fishingjunkie said:


> I don't get upset by it. Why let ignorance or rudeness ruin a beautiful day on the lake, but it's nice to know that I'm not the only one to feel this way.


This is generally my stance until it puts someone in danger. Then I get p$%#$ off.. Its a pretty good approach to all the idiots on the roads as well. Road rage = bad! heh


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I think that some have a hard time remembering their first years on the water. I didn't know a thing about boats, but went with my buddy and his dad on the weekends. His dad has been a boat owner since he was 15 and I was lucky that he taught me proper boating etiquette. It was about 5 years of boating before he taught me how to trailer a boat, and it didn't come easy! He would give me two runs at it and if there was someone waiting in line for the ramp, he would pull around to the end of the line. 

Of course we would get buzzed by PWC and boats alike. I will agree that it should be common sense not to bother guys fishing or anyone anchored, but I will admit that there were times we deserved it (we were drifting in traffic).

Anyway, I was talking to my buddy last week who just bought a boat this past spring. Every time he has had it out on the water I was with him, until a couple of weeks ago that he decided to take another one of his friends out bass fishing. When we would go out, he would do the tuck work and i would do the boat work. Never had a problem launching or trailering (I'm pretty good at it now). When he went out with his friend, I guess his friend couldn't trailer the boat and the launch was packed! He had no idea why he was having so much trouble trailering it, so he decided to trade him places. Well, he had quite a bit of trouble too from what he was saying. When he called me, he did make the comment that it does help having an experienced boater with him and that he has learned a lot this year.

I guess the short of it is that some folks don't have the good fortune to have an experienced boater teach them some of the basics. Yes, they now have to attend a safety class (like my buddy did), but they don't give hands on training. I think that hands on courses would be a lot more beneficial to the safety of all boaters. Maybe they could change the course to be like a driver's ed class, where you have to have XXX ammount of hours with an experienced instructor on the water and the launch.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I used to enjoy fishing Alum. When it was first impounded it was a spectacular lake and fishing was as well. You go could go out anytime and enjoy yourself without having to fight the mass of people that congregate there now. Now I would rather not go fishing than batttle that mess. Anywhere is better than that zoo. I can't wait for colder temps so I can get back on that lake. Until Oct I guess its back up to Erie...........


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

This thread reminds me of the ending of a Sopranos episode:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YPKVTGkSu8"]YouTube- Learning to drive a boat. Soprano style[/nomedia]


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

FOSR said:


> This thread reminds me of the ending of a Sopranos episode:
> 
> YouTube- Learning to drive a boat. Soprano style


what a gem!


----------

